# Bmc alr01



## GOTA

BMC has just released an aluminum version of the the Teammachine, the ALR01. Looks like a very cool wallet friendly line. They come in 3 flavors, Sora, 105 and Ultegra and seem to have complete gruppos. Honestly the Sora is the best looking of the bunch. That could be a fun training bike. Has anyone seen one live yet?


----------



## TricrossRich

Really interesting.... it seems there is a bit of renaissance of aluminum bikes with BMC and Trek both releasing high end aluminum bikes to compete with the likes of the Specialized Allez Samrtweld and Cannondale Caad10.


----------



## JMM

I heard they will be on the shelves here in Europe from July on, but if it is as good as I think it might be, maybe I get one for my girlfriend (she started bagging me to cycle together, but it is weird if I am on a road bike and she on my BMC TE01 Mountainbike…


----------



## GOTA

Got a chance to try the 105 version today. Very smooth. The frame has that same compliance as the GF02 alloy frame but also was plenty stiff. The BMC rep told me that this is meant to go after the same buyer who is looking at the CAAD 10, Allez and Emonda SLR. In the US they are available right now. I'm seriously considering getting the Sora bike and eventually doing a SRAM Force build.


----------



## GOTA

I talked myself into ordering the Sora version. I will pick up next week. The plan is to eventually swap out the Sora parts for SRAM. I'm starting with some Rival brakes and a old wheelset I'm not using that is much better than the stock one. I'm also using Michelin Pro 4 Endurance 25mm tires instead of the Continental Ultra Sport 2 23mm that come standard. Should be a fun training bike


----------



## robt57

GOTA said:


> I talked myself into ordering the Sora version. I will pick up next week. The plan is to eventually swap out the Sora parts for SRAM. I'm starting with some Rival brakes and a old wheelset I'm not using that is much better than the stock one.


The new version 9 speed that came on my 2014 Roubaix performed perfectly. I did pull it for a 7800 group. But it got stuck on a bike for my trainer and works perfectly. And I like the little windows in the STI with the indicators frankly, and the built in barrel adjusters, and that they feel to the hand indistinguishable form my 7800 and 6700 STIs on a few rolling bikes.

Take your time getting the SRAM parts for best deals possible, it won't be very much of a compromise IMO using the SORA.


----------



## GOTA

robt57 said:


> The new version 9 speed that came on my 2014 Roubaix performed perfectly. I did pull it for a 7800 group. But it got stuck on a bike for my trainer and works perfectly. And I like the little windows in the STI with the indicators frankly, and the built in barrel adjusters, and that they feel to the hand indistinguishable form my 7800 and 6700 STIs on a few rolling bikes.
> 
> Take your time getting the SRAM parts for best deals possible, it won't be very much of a compromise IMO using the SORA.


Thanks. I'm in no rush. The brakes were the only thing I wanted to replace right away. This bike has a threaded bottom bracket which provides all sorts of reasonably priced options when I do decide to upgrade.


----------



## SundayNiagara

Ist the wheel/hub on the ALR01 Sora compatible with an 11 speed cassette?


----------



## SundayNiagara

GOTA said:


> Thanks. I'm in no rush. The brakes were the only thing I wanted to replace right away. This bike has a threaded bottom bracket which provides all sorts of reasonably priced options when I do decide to upgrade.



Is the 2016 Sora model equipped with a threaded bottom bracket?


----------



## GOTA

SundayNiagara said:


> Is the 2016 Sora model equipped with a threaded bottom bracket?


The 2015 version was. I haven't heard of any changes at all for 2016 except for the introduction of a 4th model with the new Tiagra.


----------



## GOTA

SundayNiagara said:


> Ist the wheel/hub on the ALR01 Sora compatible with an 11 speed cassette?


I don't know. I replaced the wheels with Mavic Open Pro wheels that have an Ultegra 6700 hub. It's a 10 speed hub that fits the 9 speed cassette. The stock wheelset is a basic Shimano that they don't seem to spec with the 105 bikes or Ultegra models. If I had to guess I would say that it wouldn't fit 11 but it would fit 10.


----------



## SundayNiagara

GOTA said:


> The 2015 version was. I haven't heard of any changes at all for 2016 except for the introduction of a 4th model with the new Tiagra.



Thanks.


----------



## mctrebor

Have a blue 2017 BMC ALR01 with new Sora. Changed out the stock wheels with Mavic Ksyrium Elite SL's and Continental Gran Prix 4000S II. With a carbon seat post and light Ritchey pedals, have the weight down to 18.2 lbs. The frame is awesome. So thinking GOTA has his as well as a huge smile on his face.


----------



## carbuncle

Thanks for the update on this, I am considering a 2017.


----------

